# Importing a Cruzbike V2 Softrider from France



## neil earley (5 Feb 2011)

Hi to everyone 
Friend of mine is interested in buying the above bent as he cannot find a UK dealer, or used bent. Just a few questions. all prices are in euros
1 NEW BIKE= 950
2 shipping = 200
3 insuranc= 150
TOTAL *1300 euros
*
*question**s
* 

Do you have to pay VAT as it ,s 2 EU countries envolved ?


At what rate would import duty and VAT be charged ? PS has anyone ever rode one of these bents as there not many reviews about this bike ???


----------



## Gerry Attrick (5 Feb 2011)

VAT is chargeable in France and nothing more is due in the UK. Assuming the French dealer imported the bike into France and any duties were paid on entry to the EU, then no import duties are chargeable on transfer to the UK.


----------



## Misty (11 Feb 2011)

There's some experiences of the SofRider 2 here:
http://bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5572

It's a bizarre looking beasty isn't it? Good price though. Worth checking if the French TVA (their version of sales tax or VAT) is included in the quoted retail price - I think from memory retail prices in France are stated inclusive of TVA, unlike in the US, where the sales tax is added at the till, but it may be worth checking that out as the French TVA rate is more or less the same as ours.


----------



## Klaus (11 Feb 2011)

TVA is currently 19.6% in France. As we are in a single-market there is free movement of goods.
I am surprised at the shipping and insurance charges.
For that money it might be worth considering going over there by car/van to collect, even with Ferry and petrol it might be cheaper.


----------



## currystomper (14 Feb 2011)

Hi 

I have a cruzbike conversation and have done a few hundred miles on it last year - I find it great for longer rides. 

I bought my conversion kit from the US.

Look me up on the cruzbike forum and/or PM me any questions. 

Currystomp


----------



## PalmerSperry (15 Feb 2011)

neil earley said:


> At what rate would import duty and VAT be charged ? PS has anyone ever rode one of these bents as there not many reviews about this bike ???



I am not an accountant, but AIUI if you mail order a product from one EU country for delivery into another you should be charged the VAT rate which applicable for the country of delivery. This does seem to be true from large retailers like Amazon, but I've ordered stuff from smaller retailers in the past and been charged the distributor VAT rate (which worked out nicely for me when the UK VAT rate was 15% and Austrian's was 20%!  ).

Can't help you with an opinion on the Cruzbike, never even seen one in the metal let alone ridden one.


----------



## MacB (15 Feb 2011)

Klaus said:


> TVA is currently 19.6% in France. As we are in a single-market there is free movement of goods.
> I am surprised at the shipping and insurance charges.
> For that money it might be worth considering going over there by car/van to collect, even with Ferry and petrol it might be cheaper.



I'd consider getting ferry/train over and then cycling it back, got to save a couple of hundred euro that way


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Feb 2011)

€350 is way over the top for shipping and insurance, it is costing the dealer maybe a quarter of that. There is no VAT or duty to worry about as it is EU.


----------



## spiro (4 Apr 2011)

Where in France is the dealer and what part of the UK is your friend in?


----------

